# Deactivating TiVo Question?



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

If I remember correctly, I believe I heard that if you unplug your TiVo from the satellite before you deactivate it, you will still have access to the recorded programs on the unit.

Is this still correct, or have things changed?

~Alan


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dishrich said:


> Yes...


Yes, it's still correct?

Yes, things have changed?

~Alan


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, it's correct.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, it's correct.


Yes and no. Yes, it's correct. But no, you don't need to make sure you unplug it in any specific way to have access to the recordings afterwards. The recordings will still be there no matter how you unplug it, and you'll still be able to view them whether you have the unit de-activated, disconnected from the satellite, or both.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I think you're thinking of DVR functions... if you unplug from satellite BEFORE you deactivate it, you can keep recording OTA for a while... until the guide data runs out or it misses contact with "the mother ship", upon which it ceases recording and will beg to be reconnected to the SAT.


----------

